# New Knicks forum catch phrase?



## CoolHandLuke

Currently, the forum description for the Knicks is "The Big Apple." We can now get that changed. It's up to you all to decide what to change it to! 

I need suggestions, and then a poll will be created. Whatever catch phrase wins will be put where "The Big Apple" is now. "The Big Apple" will be a choice in the poll, of course, so if you prefer the current catch phrase, you can vote for it to stay.


----------



## digital jello

Fire Scott Layden.

Trade the whole roster.

Big Men Wanted.

We'll take Vin Baker.


----------



## Fordy74

Layden sucks


----------



## 82

I like fire layden


----------



## nyksju

yea somin definitly anti-layden


----------



## digital jello

See why it's tough to play in New York? The fans are brutal.  

Looks like I hit the nail on the head with my "Fire Layden" idea.:laugh:


----------



## Dirtybirds81

"Fire Layden"


----------



## Tom

We shall overcome

The year of dumping Salaries

New Jersey aint so hot.

Get me a pg and i'll show you a playoff team.

The Rebirth of the Beast of the East!


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

*...*

"Long Live Anthony Bonner"


----------



## Tom

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>EwingStarksOakley94</b>!
> "Long Live Anthony Bonner"


Amen, brother


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> "Fire Layden"


Like the MSG chants, pure butters.

-Petey


----------



## Tom

Heal, ANTONIO, HEAL!!!!! 


Antonio is my guy!


----------



## RetroDreams

Please keep in mind that the new catch phrase must be in good taste. That said, it will not be anything that bashes anyone, so I suggest you come up with some more before you vote.


----------



## Tom

The Rebirth of the Beast of the East! 

What could be better than that? The east needs the Knicks.


----------



## nyksju

IT CANT BE THE REBIRTH OF THE KNICKS BECAUSE ITS NOT LIKE WE HAVE UP AND COMING YOUTH. I MEAN WERE NOT BEING BORN, WE'RE STILL BEING SLOWLY MASACRED


----------



## Tom

Ok...we how about ...

The darkness, before the dawn

Don't give up the Ship!

You gotta believe.

A hop, skip, and a jump and we are right back in there.

Its never as bad as you think it is!



i'm just trying to be positive!!!! go Knicks!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

"The most loyal dedicated and attractive fans in basketball"


----------



## Dr. J

From Downtown- Yes


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Please keep in mind that the new catch phrase must be in good taste. That said, it will not be anything that bashes anyone, so I suggest you come up with some more before you vote.


So I guess "Down with Layden and Bandwagonning New Jersey Fans" is out of the question?


----------



## 82

how about...

clyde fraizer- best wardrobe in the game

bring back starks

layden rules (not bashing anyone, though I think some may pick up the sarcasm)


----------



## JaK

It sucks to be Layden..


----------



## Jeff van Gumby

The Mets of Basketball


----------



## CelticsRule

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> We'll take Vin Baker.


Take him, its fine with me


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> What could be better than that? The east needs the Knicks.


The NBA needs the Knicks. Huge market.


----------



## CelticsRule

You gotta believe

Running jumper off the front rim....GOOD


----------



## NYC Orange

The Knicks- The Anti-Nets


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Dr. J</b>!
> From Downtown- Yes



Heh I like this one. Everytime I can read I can hear Marv.




P.S. I'll beat Vin Baker with Marcus camby if he ever trys to sign here.
:devil:


----------



## Panama_Jesus

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> You gotta believe.


I like this one


----------



## rady

Home of true Fans


----------



## urwhatueati8god

big city with big payroll, small team with little ballhandling skills.


----------



## HAWK23

"The team that drafted Weiss before Artest"


----------



## JaeMurda

NY KNICKS FOR LIZIFE
NO DOUBT THEY OFF THE YELZABOB
YA HEARD


----------



## DaBiGjImMy

It ain't easy being a new yorker
=============================


----------



## n_fuego83

Who wants a ring when you can make the playoffs!


----------



## duosingace

Plan to save the Knicks


----------



## urwhatueati8god

John Starks for GM:yes:


----------



## RyeBread800

Home of tarnished dreams and Spike Lee.


----------



## Wink

BIG APPLE NEEDS BIGS


----------



## NyBallaNy

MSG is Better Then Staples


----------



## superknickfan

marv: vujanic to lampe for the win (in 2 years) yessss!


----------



## Dakota

*...*

"Taking winning one step at a time"


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

It's been a while since this was out, we should all just come to a consensus real soon.


----------



## Attila

How about Utah Knicks?


----------



## digital jello

"One Step Forward, Two Steps Back"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

"If Red Holzman was still alive, this team would have killed him."


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

"NY Knicks: There's just no reason to be excited about this team."


----------



## rynobot

If it is any thing other then Fire Layden, I will throw myself out my second floor window.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> If it is any thing other then Fire Layden, I will throw myself out my second floor window.


How about "John Starks for GM.:yes:"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> How about "John Starks for GM.:yes:"


 

Yeah, the Bagboy is EXACTLY what the Knicks need in the front office. No more problems after that!!!


riiiiiiiiiiigggghhht.:|


----------



## DownUnderWonder

NY Knicks: "Hey, at least we are better than Milwaukee"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> "If Red Holzman was still alive, this team would have killed him."


I'm still rooting for this one. Anyone?


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm still rooting for this one. Anyone?


It has to be Fire Layden!!!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

If we can post that, I am voting for that.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

and the first ball up is...


----------



## rady

The Saga Continues...


----------



## MiamiHeat03

"The long faded rivalries of the past"


----------



## knicks235

"with the 1st pick of the nba draft the new york knicks select-frederick weiss.............again"


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Playoffs? *PLAYOFFS?!* You're sitting here and talking about playoffs? - Jim Mora


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

" Placing character over talent, one mormon at a time"


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Whats wrong with the "Big Apple".....
How about "Shinning Rookies"


----------



## nyksju

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> " Placing character over talent, one mormon at a time"


thats hysterical- the best one after fire layden


----------



## mofo202

"On our way to the playoffs again" ----Random Mental Patient


----------



## Nightfly

Although I am not a Knicks fan, I would suggest one of the following:

"The Proudest Franchise in NBA History"
"The 1970 NBA World Champion NY Knicks"
"'Here comes Willis!'"
"We got 2 championships... and counting..."

Something like that.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

"in the land of undersized power forwards and overpaid has-beens".

Either that or "hey! we had Ewing, remember him?"


----------



## "Matt!"

"Screwing the Big Apple since Ewing left."

"Building a better franchise, one overpaid 6'9" PF at a time."


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

how about...

"If you've got vitals and you're at least 7'0, then you're our guy."
"If the Statue of Liberty were a real person, they'd make a nice center."
"We need to throw more money at overrated shooting guards and small forwards."
"Whoopie for GM" ('Eddie' reference)


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

I just thought up of another one...

"Give us your tired, your hungry, your weak and we'll make an NBA team out of them" (Statue of Liberty reference)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

How about " Fear the God Squad"


----------



## Schottsie

Rebuilding is for winners!

Dolan' out cash to all the wrong people!

Laden with Layden's bad moves!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

We'll never come up with one of these unless one of our Rookies steps up or something.


----------



## TyGuy

Land of the mighty Doleac!


----------



## Im The One

Whats wrong with Fire Layden?
Technically it isnt bashing if everyone agrees


----------



## #colonel

Largest Payroll in the League


----------



## urwhatueati8god

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> Largest Payroll in the League


large on payroll, short on talent, charisma, coaching, managerial skills, and teamwork


----------



## rynobot

Okay since we need a "positive" catch phrase how about; "Scott Layden is a genuis"


----------



## rynobot

now that Layden is gone how about

"Good bye Layden, Hello Zeke!"


----------



## Fordy74

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> now that Layden is gone how about
> 
> "Good bye Layden, Hello Zeke!"


Sounds good


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds good


I'll go tell an admin.


----------

